# euro mount prices?



## $bowhunter$ (Jun 28, 2010)

how much do you charge on average for a eurpean whitetail mount without the base? im curious as to what people charge in different areas.


----------



## Morty (Aug 4, 2012)

$125 here in Ky. 


Hoyt Vector 32


----------



## BigHossPro (Sep 5, 2012)

I paid $165 for a high quality repro skull on a nice wood plaque.


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

$100 here in NY


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

$235 with lower jaw.... Base is extra.

NJ


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

I paid $150 in 2010 for a very high quality euro using bettles. If you want a perfect euro i would HIGHLY recomend the bettles.


----------



## newman39 (Mar 12, 2011)

do it yourself for free.... go to YouTube and watch the videos.... I've been doing them myself for years now....


----------



## Long Rifle (Dec 8, 2011)

$3.99 for the Dawn Dishwashing detergent with bleach alternative and about $10 at Sally's Beauty Supply for the 40% peroxide and powder.....'bout $15.00 with tax I guess.


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

kspseshooter said:


> I paid $150 in 2010 for a very high quality euro using bettles. If you want a perfect euro i would HIGHLY recomend the bettles.


my shop has used both with success the beetles ones still need to be boiled for degreasing the guy we have used for years boils them degreases ,bleaches and seals them. they both work well. what you paid is a fair price what we have around here and im sure you do too is guys doing them for $35 I dont believe they are doing them right and would not recommend low ball taxi work at all it hurts the biz in the area who provide a good service you can count on, those other guys are no better than buying from china I can see maybe when they are starting out being a little less on price but if their work is supposed to be as good as the shops charge why would they give it away Im sure they are good people but its been that way for years.


----------



## cwcamographics (Jul 13, 2012)

I only charge $65


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

$60 - $75 3 different taxidermist.


----------



## m2bowhunter (Dec 19, 2011)

$150 with plaque. 75 more to camo dip the skull. It can be some work. especially if something happens like the nose bone falls off while pressure washing the meat off!:angry:
but nothing that a little CA glue cant cure:wink:


----------



## Adam Spittler (Feb 19, 2006)

Long Rifle said:


> $3.99 for the Dawn Dishwashing detergent with bleach alternative and about $10 at Sally's Beauty Supply for the 40% peroxide and powder.....'bout $15.00 with tax I guess.


The stuff from sally's is actually 40 volume not 40% peroxide. It is actually around 17% peroxide.


----------



## Adam Spittler (Feb 19, 2006)

$75 for beetle cleaned, decreasing, whitened, and sealed. Another $75 for camo dipping. Its more work then people realize. It can be frustrating when u get a stubborn skull.


----------



## mudflap (Feb 2, 2009)

I charge people between $40-$50 to cook, clean, whiten and seal. Most people that I do these for are people who dont want another sawed off set of antlers on a plywood plaque. They want something they can hang in their man caves and cabins and not have to spend $200 dollars on. Like some on here have said you can get the supplies for less than $20 and that is enough to do several heads. I do it cause I like it and because not everyone wants to spend big $ on a mount. I am not taking work from anyone. If someone wants a professional job I point them in the right direction. Far cry from Made In China.

James


----------



## Regina (Apr 12, 2010)

Starts at $125 here in TN.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Coming back with latest - My bear skull was beetle cleaned , on a maple pedestal and 2 extra pedestals with shipping came to $125 . This guy can have all my stuff. I have done 3 in the past myself.
It will ship to me on Mon. - i will try to post a pic. when i get it back and do a rough score. I can't wait!


----------

